# Asians and lowriding



## SiCkwitIt (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 12:36 AM~10886353
> *Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.
> 
> *


every other race do it so why not.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jun 17 2008, 07:54 AM~10887282
> *every other race do it so why not.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Make sure you be a ass when you post up..


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 17 2008, 08:07 AM~10887344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Make sure you be a ass when you post up..
> *


and not spell corectly


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 17 2008, 12:17 PM~10889111
> *and not spell corectly
> *


what it do......... 










:biggrin: 


Skim :dunno: 今日のポスト計算なし..はありません


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

asians can drive roriders :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 01:34 AM~10895203
> *asians can drive roriders  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

that off topic is great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

the chinaman is not the issue here dude!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 01:34 AM~10895203
> *asians can drive roriders  :biggrin:
> *


wit them hridrowlicks


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 12:36 AM~10886353
> *Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10897240
> *wit them hridrowlicks
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 03:36 AM~10886353
> *Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

JAPAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup my lazy pare, yeah them japanese doin it real big over there


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 03:50 PM~10898821
> *sup my lazy pare, yeah them japanese doin it real big over there
> *


HELL YEA BROTHER


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you heard of the rollerz only chapter in the philippines?? now thats big :0


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

but do the japs actually build their cars or just buy cars that were built over here????


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 03:52 PM~10898840
> *you heard of the rollerz only chapter in the philippines?? now thats big :0
> *


 :0 WTF?!!! I DIDNT KNOW THAT! NOW THATS THE SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 04:53 PM~10898853
> *but do the japs actually build their cars or just buy cars that were built over here????
> *


at first when it was new to them they was buying them but now they doing full frame off restos and building top notch lowriders, kiilin sum of our rides 4 real


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 03:45 PM~10898769
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 03:54 PM~10898867
> *at first when it was new to them they was buying them but now they doing full frame off restos and building top notch lowriders, kiilin sum of our rides 4 real
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: SAD BUT TRUE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 04:56 PM~10898885
> *:yessad:  :yessad: SAD BUT TRUE!
> *


there money is worth more than ours plus they got skills


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 03:57 PM~10898894
> *there money is worth more than ours plus they got skills
> *


THEIR DAMN SETUPS LOOK LIKE CHROMED OUT TORPEDOS AND SHIT!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 real though they come up with some tght shit, much props to them


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10898867
> *at first when it was new to them they was buying them but now they doing full frame off restos and building top notch lowriders, kiilin sum of our rides 4 real
> *


 :0 i say hats off then


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

With The Sterotypes Going On In Here, Do Asains Hop Sideways? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 03:13 PM~10899047
> *With The Sterotypes Going On In Here, Do Asains Hop Sideways?  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 02:13 PM~10899047
> *With The Sterotypes Going On In Here, Do Asains Hop Sideways?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: orale!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY+Jun 18 2008, 02:52 PM~10898836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them chinaz got the latina style right..down to the sharpie eyebrows and fake blonde hair.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 01:36 AM~10886353
> *Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.
> 
> *


i fk'n hate everybody i don't give a fk about skin color or eye shape.


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 04:23 PM~10899900
> *i fk'n hate everybody i don't give a fk about skin color or eye shape.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mendiola1207 (Jun 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a fortune cookie today, here's what it said:
lowrider=good
fried rice= bad


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

There has always been Asians in lowriding, It is nothing new. Let me ask a question, Do you consider Filipino's as Asians or Pacific Islanders?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

asian ********.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10902634
> *I had a fortune cookie today,  here's what it said:
> lowrider=good
> fried rice= bad
> *


what you crazzy them are good combos fool lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 19 2008, 01:20 AM~10902830
> *There has always been Asians in lowriding, It is nothing new. Let me ask a question, Do you consider Filipino's as Asians or Pacific Islanders?
> *


P I


----------



## SiCkwitIt (Jun 17, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9s-YNQFWKEM


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 07:52 AM~10898840
> *you heard of the rollerz only chapter in the philippines?? now thats big :0
> *


yeah? where are they based?


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 AM~10902830
> *There has always been Asians in lowriding, It is nothing new. Let me ask a question, Do you consider Filipino's as Asians or Pacific Islanders?
> *


WERE HIGH CLASS PACIFIC ISLANDERS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raki_@Jun 19 2008, 03:37 AM~10903788
> *yeah? where are they based?
> *


???THE PHILIPPINES??? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i 4 got what city i think manila???/ but could be very wrong though


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:52 PM~10898836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from left to right: the vatos names are smoker, toker, and joker, wit the fine asiacanas who i lended my sharpe and never got it back. damn!   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

what up PINOYS! 

www.360low.tv


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 12:52 PM~10898836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lord, :twak:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 19 2008, 02:58 PM~10906633
> *what up PINOYS!
> 
> www.360low.tv
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 19 2008, 12:58 PM~10906633
> *what up PINOYS!
> 
> www.360low.tv
> *


What up Joe!!!! I need a new (dee Be dee)


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 04:22 PM~10899888
> *them chinaz got the latina style right..down to the sharpie eyebrows and fake blonde hair.
> *


damn, now it's really going to be hard to tell the difference. hummmmmmm........


----------



## SiCkwitIt (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.77_@Jun 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10906620
> *from left to right:  the vatos names are smoker, toker, and joker, wit the fine asiacanas who i lended my sharpe and never got it back. damn!      :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


That shit is too funny.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 19 2008, 03:58 PM~10906633
> *what up PINOYS!
> 
> www.360low.tv
> *


WUT IT DEW LET ME GET A PINOY DISCOUNT LOL


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2008, 04:03 PM~10910839
> *WUT IT DEW LET ME GET A PINOY DISCOUNT LOL
> *


hahaha flips and theyre kabayan discounts!

send me some too LOL


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10908121
> *What up Joe!!!! I need a new  (dee Be dee)
> *



PUCKING SHIET! DA DEE BEE DEE IS BERY SLOW! IN TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10910839
> *WUT IT DEW LET ME GET A PINOY DISCOUNT LOL
> *



GAD DEMN PINOYS & DER DISCOUNT RATE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

:nono: :nono: YOU BREAK,YOU BUY


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2008, 03:20 AM~10904964
> *i 4 got what city i think manila???/ but could be very wrong though
> *


i know of 2 traditional lows in phils, i think its a 64 chev and a poncho? cant remember his name but he brought the rides with him from cali
ill see if i can find the pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is it a purple 64?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IM GLAD THIS PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDIN THER COOL PEPS WHEN U TALK TO THEM THATS FIRME THER ACTING LIKE US MEXICANS OUT THER THATS TIGHT I GIVE THIS TOPIC A :thumbsup:  KEEP LOWRIDIN HOMIES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEM JAPANESE JUS LOVE THE MEXICAN STYLE AND BLACK STYLE BUT THEY HAVE THERE OWN JAPANESE STYLE TO KEEPIN IT TRU TO THEM SELFS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

I KNO BUT THAT IS FIRME THAT THER INTO LOW LOW'S THEM JAPANESE JUS LOVE THE MEXICAN STYLE AND BLACK STYLE BUT THEY HAVE THERE OWN JAPANESE STYLE TO KEEPIN IT TRU TO THEM SELFS


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 21 2008, 03:45 AM~10913003
> *is it a purple 64?
> *


nah it was a stainless steel jeepney :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

公佈單腳跳錄像。那些女孩熱和我打賭他們味道大的 ...


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 21 2008, 04:01 PM~10921326
> *??????????????????????? ...
> *



WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10921457
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?
> *


Japanese...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats Up mga Pogi's,

just a pinoy lowriding here in San Jose


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good shit pare tight ss bra


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel that this lifestyle should be enjoyed by anyone who chooses to do so :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10923013
> *I feel that this lifestyle should be enjoyed by anyone who chooses to do so  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2008, 01:53 AM~10923013
> *I feel that this lifestyle should be enjoyed by anyone who chooses to do so  :thumbsup:
> *


now go build a lowrider lol


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Jun 21 2008, 10:46 PM~10922972
> *Whats Up mga Pogi's,
> 
> just a pinoy lowriding here in San Jose
> ...


 would you ever sell that 64 bro let me kno


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

go buy a car from a mexican


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

SHUT THE FUCK UP FOOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHY WOULD I BUY A RIDE OF A CHICANO THIS CAR IS CLEAN ILL TRADE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

I WANT TO TRADE FOR THAT 1964


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good luck :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHY IS THAT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

jus sayin foolio


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

OH OK THEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This view is my own...

I don't mind anyone who wants to build and drive a Lowrider. Any race or creed. But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression. Dressing or actually, over-dressing as a Blood or Crip or Cholo and influencing and spreading this style to other youth. In my community, you WILL get killed or hurt for looking like this. This is Gang culture, not Lowrider culture. 

So many young people have an identity crisis nowadays and unfortunately most of them strive to identify with whats cool and popular rather than whats true, respectable and honorable to their culture. If your not from South Los Angeles, don't pretend do be a Crip or Blood. If your not Black, don't act like a stereo typical one. Black people have it bad enough as a culture dealing with their own negative stereotypes. The last thing they need is some Filipino or Japanese dude to compound the matter for them. 

We as adults and Lowriders make the mistake of embracing this stuff instead of tolerating it while educating people on real culture and Lowriding. We make the mistake to publish these images in our magazines and regard it as the "Lowrider movement is growing" in a way that comes across like a Sermon. We men look at these fake cholitas and worship them with our sexual fantasies. When I see them, I see some persons daughter who has no idea who she is and I wonder whats on her mind.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh ok aint you a mexican itialian crip lol :roflmao:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> This view is my own...
> 
> But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 22 2008, 03:07 PM~10926404
> *oh ok aint you a mexican itialian crip lol :roflmao:
> *


If it's important for you to know and your serious, I'm not Italian or even Mexican though I'm part Spanish. I don't speak on any past Crippen here. 

If your implying that I'm fake or something like that, I think you should look at how you've presented yourself on this website. Aren't you the guy who's Filipino but acts stereotypically black? You go around here using the words Filipino(s) but you always talk/type like a stereo typical black dude. You look like your trying to be black with your braids, all your pics are around black people too. How do you think that looks to people? Thats fine if that your social circle and style, but don't challenge me in any type of way when it comes to true cultural identity. You're not an example of it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> > This view is my own...
> >
> > But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression.
> > *WHERE DO YOU SEE THE FILIPINOS DOING THIS??????*
> ...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 03:02 PM~10926377
> *This view is my own...
> 
> I don't mind anyone who wants to build and drive a Lowrider. Any race or creed. But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression. Dressing or actually, over-dressing as a Blood or Crip or Cholo and influencing and spreading this style to other youth. In my community, you WILL get killed or hurt for looking like this. This is Gang culture, not Lowrider culture.
> ...


In away I can see your point. In today's youth's culture it is glorified to be from the ghetto even if your not. I can understand how someone would be insulted by someone who dresses like a gangster knowing their really not. Its like a slap in the face for someone who has lived that live and turned their whole life around to not think or look like that anymore. So many people have shrived to get to a higher level in life weather it be an education or just a better quality of life. I myself have built many lows over twenty plus years. And sometimes it kills me to see youth dress like gangsters from the ghetto's and I know for a fact they come from upper middle class back grounds. Lowridering as a culture is what? Do we really know? Its up to the individual builder to convey and set the example. Media is also to blame, they have always put lowrider cars and gangsters together. So around the world this is what we get people who may look the part but never lived the part. When I was in japan 2004 Hosted by Radical ones C.C. for the Low rider super show. They were the utmost and respectable and hospitable individuals I have ever met. They really took good care of us. They love our culture from cars to dress, those of us who STILL dress like "Cholos". But hey do you blame them.
As far as Filipino's. The flips I know from back in the day always dressed like cholos. Hell, My great uncles who worked in the migrant fields picking grapes in the forties looked like cholos or better said "Zootsuiters". So I kind of missed you there Crenshaw about the Flips. Filipinos and Mexicans ,African American from the hood always dressed the part. Unless they were immigrants from those countries. 

Heres a picture of me in 1982. I was seventeen. Is this how "Cholos" looked. AKA Chino.


----------



## SiCkwitIt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Crenshaw's Finest* RESPECT  
Although i'm into this Lowriding life style, i don't have a identity crisis.
I don't dress like what im not suppose to be. Just doin my thing, but i do agree those 
Japs do take it far over their heads. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 22 2008, 05:00 PM~10927126
> *In away I can see your point. In today's youth's culture it is glorified to be from the ghetto even if your not. I can understand how someone would be insulted by someone who dresses like a gangster knowing their really not. Its like a slap in the face for someone who has lived that live and turned their whole life around to not think or look like that anymore. So many people have shrived  to get to a higher level in life weather it be an education or just a better quality of life. I myself have built many lows over twenty plus years. And sometimes it kills me to see youth dress like gangsters from the ghetto's and I know for a fact they come from upper middle class back grounds. Lowridering as a culture is what? Do we really know? Its up to the individual builder to convey and set the example. Media is also to blame, they have always put lowrider cars and gangsters together. So around the world this is what we get people who may look the part but never lived the part. When I was in japan 2004 Hosted by Radical ones C.C. for the Low rider super show. They were the utmost and respectable and hospitable individuals I have ever met. They really took good care of us. They love our culture from cars to dress, those of us who STILL dress like "Cholos". But hey do you blame them.
> As far as Filipino's. The flips I know from back in the day always dressed like cholos.  Hell, My great uncles who worked in the migrant fields picking grapes in the forties looked like cholos or better said "Zootsuiters". So I kind of missed you there Crenshaw about the Flips. Filipinos and Mexicans ,African American  from the hood always dressed the part. Unless  they were immigrants from those countries.
> 
> ...


You can't compare the cholo styles of way back then to now in regards to the mind state of these young people and what is happening because of it. A poor Flip or Chicano or Black man from back in the day was limited to khakis and corduroys, Biscuits and Chucks but yet wore them clean, pressed and cool. And keep in mind, thats the OG style that ain't here anymore. These young guys probably don't even know what Biscuits, Chino jackets and ducktail hairstyles are.. I'm not sure if there is much to debate here.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 05:56 PM~10927418
> *You can't compare the cholo styles of way back then to now in regards to the mind state of these young people and what is happening because of it. A poor Flip or Chicano or Black man from back in the day was limited to khakis and corduroys, Biscuits and Chucks but yet wore them clean, pressed and cool. And keep in mind, thats the OG style that ain't here anymore. These young guys probably don't even know what Biscuits, Chino jackets and ducktail hairstyles are.. I'm not sure if there is much to debate here.
> *


I see your point. So your saying assimilation of the "so called" is missing the element of what the true low rider culture is about? I concur. 

You know Crenshaw,....We're not Seventeen anymore. We're old with mortgages and college payments.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> > This view is my own...
> >
> > But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression.
> > WHERE DO YOU SEE THE FILIPINOS DOING THIS??????
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10927526
> *in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
> look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss
> *


Wow. Thats a damn shame. It's bad enough Chicanos have to deal with this. Let's not have this crap infiltrate Lowriding.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 05:34 PM~10927663
> *Wow. Thats a damn shame. It's bad enough Chicanos have to deal with this. Let's not have this crap infiltrate Lowriding.
> *


i know but i guess they will realize it when they hit the yard and there facing years for some shit that they dont belong to..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 22 2008, 06:12 PM~10927534
> *I see your point. So your saying assimilation of the "so called" is missing the element of what the true low rider culture is about? I concur.
> 
> You know Crenshaw,....We're not Seventeen anymore. We're old with mortgages and college payments.
> *


Absolutely. 

An Asian man 9or any man) who wants to Lowride is great. But does he want to Lowride or dress or even 'act" like Gangbanger? Whats the attraction here? It would be nice to have our kids get into Lowriding, but do we want all this gang emulation to be apart of it? A car show is not a costume party (though it looks that way in Japan) it's a car show. Have a certain dress style is one thing, but from what I've seen a lot of it way over exaggerated. 

As you pointed out, we're adults and we should act that way.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 05:42 PM~10927698
> *Absolutely.
> 
> An Asian man 9or any man) who wants to Lowride is great. But does he want to Lowride or dress or even 'act" like Gangbanger? Whats the attraction here? It would be nice to have our kids get into Lowriding, but do we want all this gang emulation to be apart of it? A car show is not a costume party (though it looks that way in Japan) it's a car show. Have a certain dress style is one thing, but from what I've seen a lot of it way over exaggerated.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 06:40 PM~10927691
> *i know but i guess they will realize it when they hit the yard and there facing years for some shit that they dont belong to..
> *


True. what you showed and pointed out is just another case of lost youth. And it goes to show, even having money won't help. Having money for your kids is one thing, culturing and educating them is another.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10927715
> *True. what you showed and pointed out is just another case of lost youth. And it goes to show, even having money won't help. Having money for your kids is one thing, culturing and educating them is another.
> *


true..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10927526
> *in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
> look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss
> *


Man, I didnt even know shit like that was on youtube or even on the streets.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

prime explain this fool is from san diego..living in a very upper middle class neighborhood..claim crip in a low rider..that shit is wack


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the ride was build by vamps sesd


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10927526
> *in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
> look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss
> *


this looks like my old neighbourhood :uh: 
thats fcked up. even more so coz its in phils.


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 03:02 PM~10926377
> *This view is my own...
> 
> I don't mind anyone who wants to build and drive a Lowrider. Any race or creed. But I see an unaddressed problem with all this pseudo or false culture identity many Japanese or Filipino Lowriders seem to portray with their style of dress and expression. Dressing or actually, over-dressing as a Blood or Crip or Cholo and influencing and spreading this style to other youth. In my community, you WILL get killed or hurt for looking like this. This is Gang culture, not Lowrider culture.
> ...


I AGREE!!! CALL IT LIKE YOU SEE IT :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 06:24 PM~10926516
> *If it's important for you to know and your serious, I'm not Italian or even Mexican though I'm part Spanish. I don't speak on any past Crippen here.
> 
> If your implying that I'm fake or something like that, I think you should look at how you've presented yourself on this website. Aren't you the guy who's Filipino but acts stereotypically black? You go around here using the words Filipino(s) but you always talk/type like a stereo typical black dude. You look like your trying to be black with your braids, all your pics are around black people too. How do you think that looks to people? Thats fine if that your social circle and style, but don't challenge me in any type of way when it comes to true cultural identity. You're not an example of it.
> *


EAT A FAT DICK HOMEBOY IM PROUD TO BE FILIPINO!!!!!!!!!! I AINT NO WANABE BLACK AT ALL IT WAS JUS HOW I GREW UP!!! AND WHERE I CAME FROM, AND YOU DONT KNOW ME OR KNOW WHERE I CAME FROM FOOL!!! YOU PART SPANISH PART PUSSY NICCA!!!! LOL :roflmao: GET OFF MINE FOOL REAL TALK YOU BAD AS RUBBER DUCKY ON HERE KILL YO SELF


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10927526
> *in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
> look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss
> *


NOW THATS A NO NO :nono:


----------



## Usoryder (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10927526
> *in san diego flips try there hardest to be something there not..flip bloods and crips but they dress like southsiders..these guy are very often from very nice neighborhoods and family that have wealth ..gang banging in there moms bmw....i dont knock it but got dam homie that shit isnt cool..fuck gang banging live it up and enjoy what your parents work hard for..shit homie we wore chucks and white tees and 501's for a reason cause it was cheap not cause it looked cool..u feel me
> look for ur self flips banging a mexican neighborhood and calling them southsiders..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZDVNH3oss
> *



It is unacceptable to fake the funk....but that happens in every race...

Sounds like you have a problem with Pinoys when it comes to lowriding...but I respect your opinion.

Well, I have put in my work over the years for the love of lowriding...not getting caught up in claiming any neighborhoods or sets...

Arnel
Uce San Diego


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Im Filipino and everyone thinks im Mexican. But I dont claim to be Mexican because thats something im not. But YES there are people out there that claim to be something they are not, but not just asians/filipinos etc.....It has alot to do with how and where you were raised. To be honest, I wear Ben Davis,Cortez,chucks 501's and thats what i feel comfortable wearing. Not cause im trying to be mexican or gangbang or try to fit in. Thats what i grew up wearing and not by choice. If a filipino grew up in a black community and was raised around black people their whole life, you think they would be acting stereotypical black for fun?! NO because they dont know any better. OK I would agree with the homie that grows up in the "upper/middle" class and is gangbanging in mommy's BMW, is faking the funk, but when you have no choice in the matter.......its a different story anyways its NOT most asians or most filipinos!! Its mostly every ethnic background that have diverse and unique lifestyles. Just my opinon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP BIG LAZY THATS REAL TALK HOMIE, THATS JUS HOW I GREW UP, I WASENT NO WANABE, I GOT COUGHT UP IN THE STREETS, GOT JUMPED IN THA GANG, I DIDNT HAVE NO CHOICE THEN


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 11:56 AM~10931591
> *SUP BIG LAZY THATS REAL TALK HOMIE, THATS JUS HOW I GREW UP, I WASENT NO WANABE, I GOT COUGHT UP IN THE STREETS, GOT JUMPED IN THA GANG, I DIDNT HAVE NO CHOICE THEN
> *


but you have a choice now on how to live your lifestyle. Gangbang, lowride etc....... and your choice is living the lowrider lifestyle!  I dont see any problems with that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10931623
> *but you have a choice now on how to live your lifestyle. Gangbang, lowride etc....... and your choice is living the lowrider lifestyle!   I dont see any problems with that.
> *


YOU RIGHT HOMIE,I KNOW WHERE I COME FROM THOUGH AND NOW IM JUST LOWRIDING WITH MY TRU HOMIES AND TRYIN TO GET THIS MONEY MAN FOR MY FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Usoryder_@Jun 23 2008, 07:41 AM~10931183
> *It is unacceptable to fake the funk....but that happens in every race...
> 
> Sounds like you have a problem with Pinoys when it comes to lowriding...but I respect your opinion.
> ...


NO PROBLEM WITH PINOYS BUT I DO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE FAKEING THE FUNK..LET IT BE MEXICAN,BLACK, WHITE OR PINOY..HOMIE TRUST ME LOWRIDING IS FOR EVERYONE BUT U DONT NEED TO BANGING TO BE A RIDER..SHIT IT WOULD TO COOL TO SEE SOME EDUCATED RIDERS FOR EXPLAIN LENNY FORMLY FROM USO..EDUCATED, BUILDING TOP NOTCH RIDES AND DOESNT HAVE TO SAY BLOOD TO GET RESPECT..ANTHOR RIDER JOE FROM SDCC WHO IS PINOY A SCHOOL TEACHER DOES ALOT STUFF WITH KIDS TO KEEP THEM OUT GANGS AND BUILDS LOWRIDERS TO STAY OUT OF THIS BANGING BULLSHIT..BE PROUD OF WHERE UR FROM BUT DONT HAVE 2 SET TRIP..WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY BLACK AND MEXICAN HAVE BEEN BANGING FOR YEARS AND WE STILL HAVNT LEARN OUR LESSON.. SHIT PINOY IN SAN DIEGO ARE NEW VS A BLACK OR MEXICAN NEIGHBORHOOD..THEY DONT NEED FOLLOW OUR FOOTSTEPS ..YOU FEEL ME


----------



## Mendiola1207 (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 05:13 PM~10899047
> *With The Sterotypes Going On In Here, Do Asains Hop Sideways?  :dunno:
> *





I Still Say They Hop And Bang Sideways... :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 02:48 AM~10978410
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BOY U A FOOL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 02:52 AM~10978428
> *BOY U A FOOL
> *




Im Like Nah Nah Nah, Im Laughing At These Haters Like HA HA HA...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP PARE HAVENT SEEN U ON HERE IN A SEC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10892547
> *what it do.........
> 
> 
> ...


My mom speaks fluent Japanese. I never learned but I wish I had.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I AINT JAPANESE BUT I CAN SPEAK IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 20 2008, 12:10 PM~10913633
> *IM GLAD THIS PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDIN THER COOL PEPS WHEN U TALK TO THEM THATS FIRME THER ACTING LIKE US MEXICANS OUT THER THATS TIGHT I GIVE THIS TOPIC A  :thumbsup:    KEEP LOWRIDIN HOMIES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10981791
> *I AINT JAPANESE BUT I CAN SPEAK IT
> *


IM NOT JAPANESE BUT I WOULD FUCK A JAPANESE BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 30 2008, 04:24 PM~10981810
> *IM NOT JAPANESE BUT I WOULD FUCK A JAPANESE BITCH :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 03:30 PM~10981875
> *I HAVE THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


YEA IVE PUT MY "BIG LUMPI" IN SOME OF THOSE JAP HOES TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WITH EXTRA SAUCE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10927715
> *True. what you showed and pointed out is just another case of lost youth. And it goes to show, even having money won't help. Having money for your kids is one thing, culturing and educating them is another.
> *


kick rocks!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 12:36 AM~10886353
> *Whats your thoughts on it? I'm asian and i fuckin love the scene.
> 
> *


AMEN BROTHER! KEEP RIDING!!!!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10927715
> *True. what you showed and pointed out is just another case of lost youth. And it goes to show, even having money won't help. Having money for your kids is one thing, culturing and educating them is another.
> *


Shaw's Finest

I'd like to shake your hand, very well said. I agree, growing up and attending the Super Show in LA was some of my best lowriding memories. It is unfortunate that due to gang violence (I was there) it is now held in Vegas. The movement needs a rebranding, to portray it's positive influences in the community and shake this negative stereotype.


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dub4lac_@Jul 1 2008, 01:16 AM~10986851
> *
> *


  A "LOWRIDING" TOPIC NOT A "DUB" TOPIC HOMIE :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10923013
> *I feel that this lifestyle should be enjoyed by anyone who chooses to do so  :thumbsup:
> *


Except IDIOTS, there are some on lil.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

while understandably the originators of the lowrider subculture/style were of a certain ethnicity... what occurs now is pretty disturbing.

certain people adopt the mentality that it's reserved exclusively for them. this can been seen in the various rants criticizing various "non-typical" cultures who partake in the lowriding scene...

crenshaw. well said. i think we all need to explore notions of race/ethnicity and identity and understand that they are 'social constructions' rather than concrete concepts which we are all bound by...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:49 PM~10898814
> *JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10898853
> *but do the japs actually build their cars or just buy cars that were built over here????
> *


   THESE GUYS BUILD OR SHOULD I SAY ARE BUILDING SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:52 PM~10898836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SO STUPID :machinegun:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:54 PM~10898862
> *:0 WTF?!!! I DIDNT KNOW THAT! NOW THATS THE SHIT HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


BACK IN THE LATE 70'S & EARLY 80'S, THIS SHIT NEVER WOULD OF BEEN EXCEPTABLE BY US CHICANOS & CHICANAS HERE IN SAN JO OR DOWN IN EAST LOS. THIS IS WHAT WE CALL A BUNCH OF WANNABEES :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

its time to GET OVER IT!

the Japs done adopted the culture period...i doubt they eat tacos and chit...lowriding is wide spread...
the way they dress ...hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why..

they are able to get away with how they dress in thier country its not precieved in that manner..IMO REG folk "THE YOUTH"look funky they way they dress over there....

they just picked up what they see... yeah alot us riders arent all gangstered up... i kow alot of you folks get suited up come car show with the dickies and chucks...

posers maybe...they have adopted the culture for some time now...and if you take the time peep the pics in the jap topic..i see alot of thier own culture coming through like more oriental murals and what not!

heres the french

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1611629


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

100% PINOY/FILIPINO HERE...No FLIPS...that's as bad as calling Blacks the N word...and Mexicans ********..straight DISRESPECT!!!

Been Lowriding since 1988..had Impalas, rags and Hard Tops, Regals and Cadillacs.

Born and raised on the West Side of Long Beach and been raised around Lowriders. Blacks, Mexicans, Samoans and even Asians. Got a 14 and 15 year old boys, half Guamanian and Filipino...and my Passion for lowriding will live on through them. I had to make it clear to them that although they hang out with different races, and drive lowrider cars..they shouldn't forget who/what they really are, ASIAN/PACIFIC ISLANDERS. The "N" word is not allowed in my household. My kids don't try to talk like eses (they're not Mexicans). But i promised them both that when the time comes, i will support them with their Passion in Lowriding.

LOWRIDING is my Life, and I'm Asian. COLOR of SKIN, RACE, CREED and Ethnic background should not stop anyone from Lowriding....NO COLOR LINES!

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: TO THEM PINOYS WHO TRY TO BE LIKE OTHER RACES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THOSE PINOYS WHO HAVE PASSION IN LOWRIDING

YEARS AGO, WE NEVER KNEW THERE WILL BE A FILIPINO BOXING CHAMP...Pacqiao

NEVER KNEW A FILIPINO (part filipino) CAN DUNK IN THE NBA-Nate Robinson http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159353

WHY NOT LOWRIDE-Maybe someday become "CAR of THE YEAR" Winner...or HOP "KING OF THE STREETS"


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 22 2008, 07:18 PM~10927570
> *in san diego :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'VE SEEN THAT at Plaza Blvd, when i went to eat some Filipino food.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raki_@Jun 19 2008, 02:37 AM~10903788
> *yeah? where are they based?
> *


MANILA


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

There has been Asians in Lowriding since the early days. Around here in LA, they were part of alot of the upstart clubs. It was not uncommon to see Lowriders in Chinatown, Elysian Park, Whittier Blvd that were owned by Asian Americans.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to make it clear to them that although they hang out with different races, and drive lowrider cars..they shouldn't forget who/what they really are, ASIAN/PACIFIC ISLANDERS. My kids don't try to talk like eses (they're not Mexicans). 


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: TO THEM PINOYS WHO TRY TO BE LIKE OTHER RACES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THOSE PINOYS WHO HAVE PASSION IN LOWRIDING


NOW , HERE IS SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT.
:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 19 2008, 05:52 AM~10898836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL ROB


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 19 2008, 05:54 AM~10898862
> *:0 WTF?!!! I DIDNT KNOW THAT! NOW THATS THE SHIT HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10902859
> *asian ********.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 22 2008, 09:01 AM~10921326
> *公佈單腳跳錄像。那些女孩熱和我打賭他們味道大的 ...
> *


GUAT ?


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 23 2008, 09:00 AM~10927126
> *In away I can see your point. In today's youth's culture it is glorified to be from the ghetto even if your not. I can understand how someone would be insulted by someone who dresses like a gangster knowing their really not. Its like a slap in the face for someone who has lived that live and turned their whole life around to not think or look like that anymore. So many people have shrived  to get to a higher level in life weather it be an education or just a better quality of life. I myself have built many lows over twenty plus years. And sometimes it kills me to see youth dress like gangsters from the ghetto's and I know for a fact they come from upper middle class back grounds. Lowridering as a culture is what? Do we really know? Its up to the individual builder to convey and set the example. Media is also to blame, they have always put lowrider cars and gangsters together. So around the world this is what we get people who may look the part but never lived the part. When I was in japan 2004 Hosted by Radical ones C.C. for the Low rider super show. They were the utmost and respectable and hospitable individuals I have ever met. They really took good care of us. They love our culture from cars to dress, those of us who STILL dress like "Cholos". But hey do you blame them.
> As far as Filipino's. The flips I know from back in the day always dressed like cholos.  Hell, My great uncles who worked in the migrant fields picking grapes in the forties looked like cholos or better said "Zootsuiters". So I kind of missed you there Crenshaw about the Flips. Filipinos and Mexicans ,African American  from the hood always dressed the part. Unless  they were immigrants from those countries.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 18 2008, 09:52 PM~10898836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Id love to do the unspeakable to the chicks in the mexican-skirts :ninja:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

NO ONE RACE CREATED LOWRIDING. MY THING IS GET YO FUCKIN RIDE ON NO MATTER WHAT RACE YOU ARE. SHOW RESPECT AND HAVE RESPECT FOR THE GAME. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF YOU ARE A GREEN MUTHA FUCKA FROM MARS IT'S NOT WHAT'S BEHIND THE WHEELS IT'S WHAT YOU ARE ROLLIN IN. :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 8 2010, 01:36 AM~16223374
> *100% PINOY/FILIPINO HERE...No ********..straight DISRESPECT!!!
> 
> *


 :uh: why disrespect pinoy's and mexicans but respect blacks :dunno: .... thats wrong and a double standard... if your gunnna say FLIP, or *******. you gotta ******... but lets just not use any of them.. keep the hate out of lowriding. so we can better the image of this lifestyle world wide


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 9 2010, 01:03 PM~16236875
> *NO ONE RACE CREATED LOWRIDING. MY THING IS GET YO FUCKIN RIDE ON NO MATTER WHAT RACE YOU ARE. SHOW RESPECT AND HAVE RESPECT FOR THE GAME. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF YOU ARE A GREEN MUTHA FUCKA FROM MARS IT'S NOT WHAT'S BEHIND THE WHEELS IT'S WHAT YOU ARE ROLLIN IN.  :biggrin:
> *


lol thats one thing I've learned on here
:rimshot:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> its time to GET OVER IT!
> 
> the Japs done adopted the culture period...i doubt they eat tacos and chit...lowriding is wide spread...
> the way they dress ...hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why..
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

who gives a fuck how anybody dresses. :uh: Dress like that to a job interview and see what happens lol


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16236720
> *Id love to do the unspeakable to the chicks in the mexican-skirts  :ninja:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 03:55 PM~16317960
> *who gives a fuck how anybody dresses.  :uh: Dress like that to a job interview and see what happens lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 04:55 PM~16317960
> *who gives a fuck how anybody dresses.  :uh: Dress like that to a job interview and see what happens lol
> *


OR WHEN YOU GO TO COURT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 8 2010, 02:36 AM~16223374
> *100% PINOY/FILIPINO HERE...No FLIPS...that's as bad as calling Blacks the N word...and Mexicans ********..straight DISRESPECT!!!
> 
> Been Lowriding since 1988..had Impalas, rags and Hard Tops, Regals and Cadillacs.
> ...


 :uh: i always new u was a flip :rofl:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16319837
> *:uh: i always new u was a flip :rofl:
> *


 :0 its the GAY STALKER..u just can't leave me alone..can you? Get a LIFE MAN!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup pare, u been reppin for a minute in the game homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 17 2010, 09:55 PM~16321024
> *:0 its the GAY STALKER..u just can't leave me alone..can you? Get a LIFE MAN!
> *


dam bRO. how u gon tok 2 da prez ofda new zeeland ro chaptr lyk dat? u str8 up flip da skript on a bruva


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 02:04 AM~16323756
> *dam bRO. how u gon tok 2 da prez ofda new zeeland ro chaptr lyk dat? u str8 up flip da skript on a bruva
> *


hahahahha..GTFO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2010, 12:06 AM~16322743
> *sup pare, u been reppin for a minute in the game homie
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S A NEVER ENDING PASSION TO ME  ..STAY UP BRO!


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I honestly think there is nothing wrong with Asians having low riders. Any race would want these nice rides right?!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 07:20 PM~16319734
> *OR WHEN YOU GO TO COURT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 18 2010, 06:51 AM~16324409
> *hahahahha..GTFO
> *


u bring shame 2 my club :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 18 2010, 08:52 AM~16324413
> *:biggrin: IT'S A NEVER ENDING PASSION TO ME    ..STAY UP BRO!
> *


THATS RITE :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 02:06 AM~16336119
> *THATS RITE :thumbsup:
> *


y is ur name 64 crawlin, wen u hav a 63 in ur avi?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 05:06 AM~16336319
> *y is ur name 64 crawlin, wen u hav a 63 in ur avi?
> *


yea watever man :uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> > NO , IM NOT GOING TO GET OVER IT. *THIS IS OUR STYLE, CHICANO STYLE, THERE AINT NO IF'S OR BUT'S ABOUT IT. CHICANOS & CHICANAS HAVE BEEN DRESSING LIKE THIS SINCE THE EARLY 70's & MAYBE EARLIER *THEN THAT. I CAN'T STAND IT WHEN I SEE OTHER ETHNIC GROUPS TRYING TO DRESS LIKE "CHOLOS & CHOLOS, FUCKING "*WANNABEES*", CAN'T STAND IT. IF OTHER ETHNIC GROUPS WANNA DRIVE LOW RIDERS, THEN LET IT BE, BUT TRYING TO DRESS UP LIKE THAT, FUCK THAT . YOU CAN CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT BUT I AIN'T THE ONE THAT HAS AN IDENTITY CRISIS . PURO CHICANO , THAT'S WHAT I AM & PROUD OF IT.
> 
> 
> better get more educated before you speek on something you have no idea of what you are talking about.... some Filipinos have been dressing that way for just as long, filipinos have been lowriding just as long and worked the farms and lived side by side with mexicans in the barrios and in the shacks on the farms... and it didn't all just start in the 60s and 70s better go way farther back in your history than that....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

With all the negative vibes within the certain peoples, its those who make lowriding look bad and shit. Who cares if filipinos blacks hispanics and asians dress and build rides. Whoever started it should be thankful that there's lowriding til this day. All races make lowlows look better than other types of auto scenes. To me japan cars are just as good as US made cars and some are even nicer than US made cars. So just shut it and grow up. BTW I'm filipino and from hawaii we have all types of races here that rep the lowrider scene. For one thing tell this shit to KITA from Uce and see wat he says.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

With all the negative vibes within the certain peoples, its those who make lowriding look bad and shit. Who cares if filipinos blacks hispanics and asians dress and build rides. Whoever started it should be thankful that there's lowriding til this day. All races make lowlows look better than other types of auto scenes. To me japan cars are just as good as US made cars and some are even nicer than US made cars. So just shut it and grow up. BTW I'm filipino and from hawaii we have all types of races here that rep the lowrider scene. For one thing tell this shit to KITA from Uce and see wat he says.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16351488
> *better get more educated before you speek on something you have no idea of what you are talking about.... some Filipinos have been dressing that way for just as long, filipinos have been lowriding just as long and worked the farms and lived side by side with mexicans in the barrios and in the shacks on the farms... and it didn't all just start in the 60s and 70s better go way farther back in your history than that....
> *


LET ME GUESS ,YOU MUST BE FILIPINO. HOW COME SOME OF YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY THE SAME OLD BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE BEGINING, YOU GUYS BEEN DRESSING LIKE CHOLOS 4 EVER, YOU GUYS GREW UP IN THE BARRIOS, BLA,BLA,BLA. I REMEMBER BACK IN MY DAYS, THE FILIPINOS HAD THEIR OWN STYLE: BOGARTS PANTS, KUNG FU SHOES OR RED CONVERSE, THEIR NICE BUTTON SHIRTS UNDER THEIR BLACK OR BROWN LEATHER JACKETS, BANDANNAS WRAPPED AROUND THEIR NECKS & THEIR HAIR PUMPED UP IN THE FRONT WITH THEIR LONG DUCKTAIL HAIR. SOME OF YOU CAN LAUGH BUT THESE FILIPINOS DIDN'T HAVE AN IDENTITY CRISES LIKE THESE FILIPINOS DO TODAY. YOU GUYS JUST JUMPED ON THE BANDWAGON WHEN GANGSTER RAP VIDEOS CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80s early 90s. SAY ALL YOU WANT BUT ME & MY HOMEBOYS NEVER SAW FILIPINOS HANGING OUT OR GROWING UP IN THE BARRIOS OF SAN JO WERE THE MAJORITY WAS ALL VATOS BACK IN THE DAYS. THEY RATHER LIVE IN THE NICE NEIGHBORHOODS & THAT STILL HASN'T CHANGED TILL THIS DAY. SO YOU SHOULD GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BECAUSE I'VE BEEN AROUND, IT DOESN'T TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO KNOW WHAT GOES ON.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FILIPINO HATER LOL


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 11:01 PM~16359652
> *FILIPINO HATER LOL
> *


NO HATER, JUST SETTING THE FACTS STRAIGHT.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 21 2010, 01:10 AM~16359747
> *NO HATER, JUST SETTING THE FACTS STRAIGHT.
> *


what you got anyhow..post that hoe


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2010, 11:13 PM~16359774
> *what you got anyhow..post that hoe
> *


PLEASE , PROPER ENGLISH NEXT TIME.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 20 2010, 11:58 PM~16359630
> *LET ME GUESS ,YOU MUST BE FILIPINO. HOW COME SOME OF YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY THE SAME OLD BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE BEGINING, YOU GUYS BEEN DRESSING LIKE CHOLOS 4 EVER, YOU GUYS GREW UP IN THE BARRIOS, BLA,BLA,BLA. I REMEMBER BACK IN MY DAYS, THE FILIPINOS HAD THEIR OWN STYLE: BOGARTS PANTS, KUNG FU SHOES OR RED CONVERSE, THEIR NICE BUTTON SHIRTS UNDER THEIR BLACK OR BROWN LEATHER JACKETS, BANDANNAS WRAPPED AROUND THEIR NECKS & THEIR HAIR PUMPED UP IN THE FRONT WITH THEIR LONG DUCKTAIL HAIR. SOME OF YOU CAN LAUGH BUT THESE FILIPINOS DIDN'T HAVE AN IDENTITY CRISES LIKE THESE FILIPINOS DO TODAY. YOU GUYS JUST JUMPED ON THE BANDWAGON WHEN GANGSTER RAP VIDEOS CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80s early 90s. SAY ALL YOU WANT BUT ME & MY HOMEBOYS NEVER SAW FILIPINOS HANGING OUT OR GROWING UP IN THE BARRIOS OF SAN JO WERE THE MAJORITY WAS ALL VATOS BACK IN THE DAYS. THEY RATHER  LIVE IN THE NICE NEIGHBORHOODS & THAT STILL HASN'T CHANGED TILL THIS DAY. SO YOU SHOULD GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BECAUSE I'VE BEEN AROUND, IT DOESN'T TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO KNOW WHAT GOES ON.
> *


Since you seem to know so well about Filipinos, what do you know about Lowriding? POST WHAT YOU HAVE BUILT...This topic is about ASIANS and LOWRIDING...not FILIPINOS GROWING UP in the VARRIO.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 20 2010, 12:34 PM~16351488
> *better get more educated before you speek on something you have no idea of what you are talking about.... some Filipinos have been dressing that way for just as long, filipinos have been lowriding just as long and worked the farms and lived side by side with mexicans in the barrios and in the shacks on the farms... and it didn't all just start in the 60s and 70s better go way farther back in your history than that....
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
LIKE THIS ...

Unknown to many people, Filipino American history began on October 18, 1587. Filipinos were the first Asians to cross the Pacific Ocean as early as 1587, fifty years before the first English settlement of Jamestown was established. From 1565 to 1815, during the Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade, Filipinos were forced to work as sailors and navigators on board Spanish Galleons. 

They arrived in as Morro Bay, California. A landing party consisting of Filipino seamen, namely "Luzon Indios ("Luzon Indians"), were sent to the California shore to claim the land for the Spanish king. 

In 1763, Filipinos made their first permanent settlement in the bayous and marshes of Louisiana. As sailors and navigators on board Spanish galleons, Filipinos -- also known as "Manilamen" or Spanish-speaking Filipinos -- jumped ship to escape the brutality of their Spanish masters. They built houses on stilts along the gulf ports of New Orleans and were the first in the United States to introduce the sun-drying process of shrimp. 

_*In 1781, Antonio Miranda Rodriguez Poblador, a Filipino, along with 44 other individuals was sent by the Spanish government from Mexico to establish what is now known as the city of Los Angeles. *_

During the War of 1812, Filipinos from Manila Village (near New Orleans) were among the "Batarians" who fought against the British with Jean Lafitte in the Battle of New Orleans. 

This was just the beginning of the first wave of Filipino immigration into the United States. The second wave began from 1906 to 1934 with a heavy concentration going into California and Hawaii.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

history :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2010, 09:57 AM~16362232
> *history :biggrin:
> *


My Family had been in California since the 50's. All of my mom's sisters are married to Mexicans. My Uncle introduced me to Lowriding in 1983 when i was 13. I grew up on the West Side of Long Beach where Community is diversed, Mexicans, Blacks, Pacific Islanders and Asians...THERE WAS NO SUCH THING AS...You're a FILIPINO you shouldn't lowride

....NEED TO GET OVER THIS COLOR LINES BULL SHIT!..


LET'S ALL RIDE!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 20 2010, 10:58 PM~16359630
> *LET ME GUESS ,YOU MUST BE FILIPINO. HOW COME SOME OF YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY THE SAME OLD BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE BEGINING, YOU GUYS BEEN DRESSING LIKE CHOLOS 4 EVER, YOU GUYS GREW UP IN THE BARRIOS, BLA,BLA,BLA. I REMEMBER BACK IN MY DAYS, THE FILIPINOS HAD THEIR OWN STYLE: BOGARTS PANTS, KUNG FU SHOES OR RED CONVERSE, THEIR NICE BUTTON SHIRTS UNDER THEIR BLACK OR BROWN LEATHER JACKETS, BANDANNAS WRAPPED AROUND THEIR NECKS & THEIR HAIR PUMPED UP IN THE FRONT WITH THEIR LONG DUCKTAIL HAIR. SOME OF YOU CAN LAUGH BUT THESE FILIPINOS DIDN'T HAVE AN IDENTITY CRISES LIKE THESE FILIPINOS DO TODAY. YOU GUYS JUST JUMPED ON THE BANDWAGON WHEN GANGSTER RAP VIDEOS CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80s early 90s. SAY ALL YOU WANT BUT ME & MY HOMEBOYS NEVER SAW FILIPINOS HANGING OUT OR GROWING UP IN THE BARRIOS OF SAN JO WERE THE MAJORITY WAS ALL VATOS BACK IN THE DAYS. THEY RATHER  LIVE IN THE NICE NEIGHBORHOODS & THAT STILL HASN'T CHANGED TILL THIS DAY. SO YOU SHOULD GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BECAUSE I'VE BEEN AROUND, IT DOESN'T TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO KNOW WHAT GOES ON.
> *


give me a break homie... my family 2 has been here in the United States since the 50's and 60's wearing zoot suites, chino's, t's and flamels, working the farms, decades before you were even thought of, you weren't even a twinkle in your dad's eyes let alone a sperm cell in his nut sack... my uncles and cousins have had lowriders up here in Seattle since the 60's and 70's... i've been lowriding before rap even existed and probably before you were even born... i was born into it and will die in it, just as my son will too... 
here's some more history for you too, the first car to ever sport hydraulics was owned and build by a white man... X factor... google it computer gangsta


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 21 2010, 05:27 AM~16361335
> *:yes:  :yes:
> LIKE THIS ...
> 
> ...


speak on it pare' speak on it... some foo are just ignorant to history, facts and the truth....


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

i think its great that asians are really startin to embracve lowriding.. but they should do so in their own way, with their own style. how the hell are you gunna take any asian roller seriously when they wearing pendletons and getting chicano tats all over them? lowriding is about being true to yourself!!! people do this with their own style, with their hearts in it. Lowriding is not a fad that incorporates dressing up like a chicano gangster at shows, and thats something i dont think alotta them fully understand. 

and i understand that not everyone is doing this, im speaking bout the pics i saw at the beginning of the post. but for reals, japan is killing it with thir new low lows. idk how good their understanding of lowriding is but what can u do?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 20 2010, 11:17 PM~16359814
> *PLEASE , PROPER ENGLISH NEXT TIME.
> *


no wonder thisdude is not in a car club. cuz this dude would make his car club look real bad. BTW, who the fuk gives you the right to say bout filipinos wearing this and that etcetc. if you so into what other people wearing or trend setting, why dont you do something about it and go to these clothing lines and say how you feel and have them give you rights to only have hispanics use what they use. you should really fuckin grow up and wake up and realize what you are saying.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

buttplug passion2


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 21 2010, 05:05 AM~16361316
> *Since you seem to know so well about Filipinos, what do you know about Lowriding? POST WHAT YOU HAVE BUILT...This topic is about ASIANS and LOWRIDING...not FILIPINOS GROWING UP in the VARRIO.
> *


RIGHT NOW AT THIS MOMENT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FILIPINOS & HOW SOME OF YOU JUST WANNABEE GANGSTA'S , NOT ABOUT WHAT I BUILD, BUT FOR YOUR INFO, I BEEN IN THIS LIFESTLYE SINCE I WAS ELEVEN (1979) & HAVING MY FIRST LOW RIDER WHEN I WAS A SENIOR IN HIGH SCHOOL(1986). SO THERE YOU GO.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 21 2010, 05:27 AM~16361335
> *:yes:  :yes:
> LIKE THIS ...
> 
> ...


I GIVE MY PROPS TO YOU, YOU REALLY KNOW THE HISTORY OF YOUR CULTURE, BUT WHAT DOES THIS GOT TO DO WITH SOME OF YOU GUYS TRYING TO ACT LIKE WANNABEE GANGSTA'S.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:nutkick:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, Bobby Loco SJ, tko_818

bump for BK1


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16366519
> *i think its great that asians are really startin to embracve lowriding.. but they should do so in their own way, with their own style. how the hell are you gunna take any asian roller seriously when they wearing pendletons and getting chicano tats all over them? lowriding is about being true to yourself!!! people do this with their own style, with their hearts in it. Lowriding is not a fad that incorporates dressing up like a chicano gangster at shows, and thats something i dont think alotta them fully understand.
> 
> and i understand that not everyone is doing this, im speaking bout the pics i saw at the beginning of the post. but for reals, japan is killing it with thir new low lows. idk how good their understanding of lowriding is but what can u do?
> *


Japans the shit. I think thye got a better lrm. plus them dressed up like cholos etc makes a good laugh while yer pinchin a terd. :wow:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16372246
> *Japans the shit. I think thye got a better lrm. plus them dressed up like cholos etc makes a good laugh while yer pinchin a terd. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you're right, you opened my eyez :biggrin: i never seen a issue of lowrider japan.. i should cop one n check it out


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16372203
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rollinaround, Bobby Loco SJ, tko_818
> 
> ...


wtf is bk1 homie?!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> give me a break homie... my family 2 has been here in the United States since the 50's and 60's wearing zoot suites, chino's, t's and flamels, working the farms, decades before you were even thought of, you weren't even a twinkle in your dad's eyes let alone a sperm cell in his nut sack... my uncles and cousins have had lowriders up here in Seattle since the 60's and 70's... i've been lowriding before rap even existed and probably before you were even born... i was born into it and will die in it, just as my son will too...
> 
> ZOOT SUITS, GIVE ME A BRAKE . LOW RIDING IN SEATTLE SINCE THE 60's & 70's , IN YOUR FUCKIN DREAMS. WAKE UP PAL & STOP TRYING TO REWRITE LOW RIDER HISTORY . NEXT, YOU MIGHT SAY THAT YOUR UNCLES HAD THE FIRST RIDES IN THE STATE OF WASHINGTON WITH HYDROS & LAQUER PAINT JOBS. DO US A FAVOR & GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR UNCLES ASS.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16372246
> *Japans the shit. I think thye got a better lrm. plus them dressed up like cholos etc makes a good laugh while yer pinchin a terd. :wow:
> *


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH. READ THAT ONE GUYS "FANTASY STORY" ABOUT HIS UNCLES HAVE BEEN LOW RIDING IN SEATTLE BACK IN THE 60s & 70's , NOW THAT'S ONE BIG PINCHE TERD.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16372079
> *RIGHT NOW AT THIS MOMENT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FILIPINOS & HOW SOME OF YOU JUST WANNABEE GANGSTA'S , NOT ABOUT WHAT I BUILD, BUT FOR YOUR INFO, I BEEN IN THIS LIFESTLYE SINCE I WAS ELEVEN (1979) & HAVING MY FIRST LOW RIDER WHEN I WAS A SENIOR IN HIGH SCHOOL(1986). SO THERE YOU GO.
> *


that some weak shit homie, you act like you was down from day one as a lowrider. a lowrider from high school. c'mon now, i was lowriding since elementary from car models to bikes now cars. this is my daily driver homie and i do shit myself. 
















http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/hannibal808/CIMG2485.jpg[/[IMG]
:[img]http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/hannibal808/CIMG2485.jpg
biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> that some weak shit homie, you act like you was down from day one as a lowrider. a lowrider from high school. c'mon now, i was lowriding since elementary from car models to bikes now cars. this is my daily driver homie and i do shit myself.
> 
> 
> I WILL LEAVE THIS COMMENT ALONE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> > that some weak shit homie, you act like you was down from day one as a lowrider. a lowrider from high school. c'mon now, i was lowriding since elementary from car models to bikes now cars. this is my daily driver homie and i do shit myself.
> > I WILL LEAVE THIS COMMENT ALONE
> 
> 
> :uh: you should really leave this TOPIC alone


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 8 2010, 01:36 AM~16223374
> *100% PINOY/FILIPINO HERE...No FLIPS...that's as bad as calling Blacks the N word...and Mexicans ********..straight DISRESPECT!!!
> 
> LOWRIDING is my Life, and I'm Asian. COLOR of SKIN, RACE, CREED and Ethnic background should not stop anyone from Lowriding....NO COLOR LINES!
> *



My girl is Filipino and a shit load of friends are Filipino and none of them think that "Flip" is degrading term. My friends even have "the flip mode meet".

So are you Asian of Filipino? Filipinos are Pacific Islanders, Asians are from Asia.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i consider myself a islander not asian


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 22 2010, 10:39 AM~16374840
> *My girl is Filipino and a shit load of friends are Filipino and none of them think that "Flip" is degrading term. My friends even have "the flip mode meet".
> 
> So are you Asian of Filipino? Filipinos are Pacific Islanders, Asians  are from Asia.
> *


Philippines is in the Pacific islands, and is a part of ASIA..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippines...so i'd say Fili[pinos are ASIAN/PACIFIC ISLANDERS...

...I never called Mexicans, any other names...i address them as CHICANOS or MEXICANS...Filipinos should be addressed as FILIPINOS or Pinoys...nothing else...IMO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

POST PICS OF THE CAR/CARS YOU HAD IN THE PAST...Let your cars speak for itself...We can all claim ASIAN Lowriders...if one never built one then that's another reason why people would call you a WANNA BEE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> > give me a break homie... my family 2 has been here in the United States since the 50's and 60's wearing zoot suites, chino's, t's and flamels, working the farms, decades before you were even thought of, you weren't even a twinkle in your dad's eyes let alone a sperm cell in his nut sack... my uncles and cousins have had lowriders up here in Seattle since the 60's and 70's... i've been lowriding before rap even existed and probably before you were even born... i was born into it and will die in it, just as my son will too...
> >
> > ZOOT SUITS, GIVE ME A BRAKE . LOW RIDING IN SEATTLE SINCE THE 60's & 70's , IN YOUR FUCKIN DREAMS. WAKE UP PAL & STOP TRYING TO REWRITE LOW RIDER HISTORY . NEXT, YOU MIGHT SAY THAT YOUR UNCLES HAD THE FIRST RIDES IN THE STATE OF WASHINGTON WITH HYDROS & LAQUER PAINT JOBS. DO US A FAVOR & GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR UNCLES ASS.
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

This was just the beginning of the first wave of Filipino immigration into the United States. The second wave began from 1906 to 1934 with a heavy concentration going into California and Hawaii.
[/quote]


Dropping the Knowledge.

My father was part of the second wave of Filipinos and drove a bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 22 2010, 01:31 PM~16376938
> *oh wait maybe i'm wrong cause lowriding didn't start till the 70's and 80's and didn't get popular until rap put it on the map in the 90's... your an IDIOT
> yes my uncles had chevy's fords, bombs with laquer, back in the day you lowrided whatever you had from vegas, pintos, ford LTD's, camaro's that all laid...
> hydraulics and what you wear don't make a lowrider, lowriders weren't just Chevy's and G bodys w hydraulics....
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16376483
> *Philippines is in the Pacific islands, and is a part of ASIA..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippines...so i'd say Fili[pinos are ASIAN/PACIFIC ISLANDERS...
> 
> ...I never called Mexicans, any other names...i address them as CHICANOS or MEXICANS...Filipinos should be addressed as FILIPINOS or Pinoys...nothing else...IMO
> *


Saying your Asian is like me saying I'm french & Spaniard because of ancestry. My girl and all the filipinos I hang out with say they are "Pacific Islanders" and not asian.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 22 2010, 01:48 PM~16376537
> *POST  PICS OF THE CAR/CARS YOU HAD IN THE PAST...Let your cars speak for itself...We can all claim ASIAN Lowriders...if one never built one then that's another reason why people would call you a WANNA BEE
> *


stfu


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm back but I'm just gonna watch and read. Is that kool?


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> oh wait maybe i'm wrong cause lowriding didn't start till the 70's and 80's and didn't get popular until rap put it on the map in the 90's... *your an IDIOT*
> 
> NOW, WHO SOUNDS LIKE AN IDIOT, GET YOUR STORIES STRAIGHT & STOP TRYING TO REWRITE LOW RIDER HISTORY. I KNEW YOUR HEAD WAS IN YOUR UNCLES ASS.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

...I never called Mexicans, any other names...i address them as CHICANOS or MEXICANS...

STOP PRETENDING TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE A DECENT PERSON BY SAYING YOU DONT SAY RACIST REMARKS . YOUR FULL OF SHIT . IF YOU USE THE WORD "THUG" ON YOUR AVATAR , THEN THAT SAY'S SOMETHING ABOUT YOUR CHARACTER.
EVERYONE OF US THAT COMES ON LAYITLOW HAS A LITTLE RACISM IN HIM, SOME JUST HAVE MORE THAN OTHERS. WE ARE JUST HUMAN BEINGS, SO STOP TRYING TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE A GOOD PERSON, BECAUSE I KNOW WHO I AM ,PURO CHICANO & I DON'T SUGAR COAT ANYTHING, ESPECIALLY WHEN OTHERS TRY TO GIVE THEMSELVES TO MUCH CREDIT. NOW I'M OFF THIS TOPIC.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 22 2010, 12:50 AM~16373109
> *that some weak shit homie, you act like you was down from day one as a lowrider. a lowrider from high school. c'mon now, i was lowriding since elementary from car models to bikes now cars. this is my daily driver homie and i do shit myself.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHY YOUR REMARKS DIDN'T MAKE ANY SENSE , YOU BEEN SNIFFING TO MUCH PAINT. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ay cholo you startin a beef with us pinoys lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16388532
> *ay cholo you startin a beef with us pinoys lol :biggrin:
> *


NO BEEF ESE, JUST ENDING THIS TOPIC FOR ME. I'M DONE SAYING WHAT I HAD TO SAY.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Jan 23 2010, 07:34 PM~16388488
> *...I never called Mexicans, any other names...i address them as CHICANOS or MEXICANS...
> 
> STOP PRETENDING TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE A DECENT PERSON BY SAYING YOU DONT SAY RACIST REMARKS . YOUR FULL OF SHIT . IF YOU USE THE WORD "THUG" ON YOUR AVATAR , THEN THAT SAY'S SOMETHING ABOUT YOUR CHARACTER.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THUGG PASSION IS THE NAME OF MY CAR...no pretending here ESE....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 23 2010, 02:39 AM~16383508
> *stfu
> *


bwahahahahhahahahha


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jun 18 2008, 02:34 AM~10895203
> *asians can drive roriders  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 22 2008, 05:00 PM~10927126
> *In away I can see your point. In today's youth's culture it is glorified to be from the ghetto even if your not. I can understand how someone would be insulted by someone who dresses like a gangster knowing their really not. Its like a slap in the face for someone who has lived that live and turned their whole life around to not think or look like that anymore. So many people have shrived  to get to a higher level in life weather it be an education or just a better quality of life. I myself have built many lows over twenty plus years. And sometimes it kills me to see youth dress like gangsters from the ghetto's and I know for a fact they come from upper middle class back grounds. Lowridering as a culture is what? Do we really know? Its up to the individual builder to convey and set the example. Media is also to blame, they have always put lowrider cars and gangsters together. So around the world this is what we get people who may look the part but never lived the part. When I was in japan 2004 Hosted by Radical ones C.C. for the Low rider super show. They were the utmost and respectable and hospitable individuals I have ever met. They really took good care of us. They love our culture from cars to dress, those of us who STILL dress like "Cholos". But hey do you blame them.
> As far as Filipino's. The flips I know from back in the day always dressed like cholos.  Hell, My great uncles who worked in the migrant fields picking grapes in the forties looked like cholos or better said "Zootsuiters". So I kind of missed you there Crenshaw about the Flips. Filipinos and Mexicans ,African American  from the hood always dressed the part. Unless  they were immigrants from those countries.
> 
> ...


Real talk from a real person! A lot of the reasons we dressed in that fashion was its all we could afford. Sometimes, hand me downs were too big too fit and we did not have the brand name clothes, so we creased our pants and shirts and created a dress style. We may have had limited funds, but we groomed our hair and wore clean clothes.

Hey, If your lucky enough to graduate from the hood to LOWRIDING, your blessed. I am one of those that was blessed. I made sure my younger brothers skipped the gang member part. You have to fight against the stereotype. You have to pass on the positivity of working hard, going to school, contributing to society, etc, and if striving to build a nice car is a way to convince someone to do these things, DO IT! 

I lived through the stereotype that all LOWRIDERS are gang affiliated.If you think its bad now, it was ten fold in the 70's and 80's. It don't matter what nationality, race or color you are. *Race should not be an issue.* Lowriders are a community and you will always have those who will represent in a negative way. 

I can understand CRENSHAW'S point of view.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

This topic is really goin no where.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> > oh wait maybe i'm wrong cause lowriding didn't start till the 70's and 80's and didn't get popular until rap put it on the map in the 90's... *your an IDIOT*
> >
> > NOW, WHO SOUNDS LIKE AN IDIOT, GET YOUR STORIES STRAIGHT & STOP TRYING TO REWRITE LOW RIDER HISTORY. I KNEW YOUR HEAD WAS IN YOUR UNCLES ASS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's old skool homie. Much respect.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 23 2010, 11:13 PM~16390385
> *bwahahahahhahahahha
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16369621


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2010, 11:41 PM~16412555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16369621
> *


 :uh: GTFO


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:no:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 22 2010, 06:39 AM~16374840
> *My girl is Filipino and a shit load of friends are Filipino and none of them think that "Flip" is degrading term. My friends even have "the flip mode meet".
> 
> So are you Asian of Filipino? Filipinos are Pacific Islanders, Asians  are from Asia.
> *


japan is also a island in the pacific


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat bu! what u doin in here, you hawaiian!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 6 2010, 12:57 AM~16529453
> *:|
> *


 :uh: let me help you out of this topik u blind as a bat ass hat....here is your walker....please come back to OT where u belong... :shakeshead:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 6 2010, 02:00 AM~16529476
> *:uh: let me help you out of this topik u blind as a bat ass hat....here is your walker....please come back to OT where u belong... :shakeshead:
> *


 :0 
that's GAY MONEY....that fool follows me around....Thanks for your help tho :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 6 2010, 02:00 AM~16529476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont flattr yoself fliperachi!! only plase i folow u in2 was a gaybar


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 02:16 AM~16537616
> *:uh: bich im 5/16th pasifik ilander :buttkick:
> dont flattr yoself fliperachi!! only plase i folow u in2 was a gaybar
> *


bwahhahahhahahhahahhhahhahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 7 2010, 03:46 AM~16537913
> *bwahhahahhahahhahahhhahhahaha
> *


r we guna meat in vegas? :wave:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Whats the big deal about asians being lowriders? I dont think discrimination should be present here. :around:


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 21 2010, 04:35 PM~16366887
> *no wonder thisdude is not in a car club. cuz this dude would make his car club look real bad. BTW, who the fuk gives you the right to say bout filipinos wearing this and that etcetc. if you so into what other people wearing or trend setting, why dont you do something about it and go to these clothing lines and say how you feel and have them give you rights to only have hispanics use what they use. you should really fuckin grow up and wake up and realize what you are saying.
> *


:thumbsup: Word.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 04:03 AM~16537947
> *r we guna meat in vegas? :wave:
> *


 :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 8 2010, 12:38 AM~16545605
> *:buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ****
> *


cleer ur pm box :wave:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323-479-2387


----------

